
Qantas Will Pay Tribute to Its 747s with Farewell Flights - cockpitherald
https://airlinegeeks.com/2020/07/05/qantas-will-pay-tribute-to-its-747s-with-farewell-flights/
======
pmdulaney
Quantas never crashed.

